# I'm HOOKED!!!!



## drjeff (Jul 22, 2009)

Didn't take me long. 

I've got about 30 minutes of work to do this afternoon and unlike normal days when I save all my chart paperwork for the end, nope all done right now.  Why, because I get to go for a RAW as soon as I get home 

I was a bit pissed off yesterday with the downpours that hit CT as they caused the weekly Tuesday night LBS sponsored RAW to be cancelled.

Yup,  I'm hooked


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Didn't take me long.
> 
> I've got about 30 minutes of work to do this afternoon and unlike normal days when I save all my chart paperwork for the end, nope all done right now.  Why, because I get to go for a RAW as soon as I get home
> 
> ...



See you on the tail some time soon....


----------



## Marc (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats, Dr. Jeff.  If you want any beta on any of the trails around NE CT or S - Central Mass, let me know.  I've been riding around here for about 12 years now.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Didn't take me long.
> 
> I've got about 30 minutes of work to do this afternoon and unlike normal days when I save all my chart paperwork for the end, nope all done right now.  Why, because I get to go for a RAW as soon as I get home
> 
> ...



Awesome!!! :beer:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

I am with you man!  I am totally in love with riding. So glad I bought my bike a month ago.  I will have to post some trip reports of Maine rides pretty soon


----------



## Greg (Jul 23, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!

The early MTB learning curve is as steep and addictive as it is with skiing. Enjoy it!

:beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

Another sucker...

Enjoy Jeff!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

Sick..I think the only thing that has kept me from M-Biking is possible injury...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sick..I think the only thing that has kept me from M-Biking is possible injury...


GSS, you should really try it.  Great exercise and kinda addicting... The adrenaline rush is very comparable to skiing, only you don't stay awake all night looking out your window to see how much new snow has fallen.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> GSS, you should really try it.  Great exercise and kinda addicting... The adrenaline rush is very comparable to skiing, only you don't stay awake all night looking out your window to see how much new snow has fallen.



When Blue has rentals for lift-served I'll do it.  I never liked the uphill parts...so would want to just coast downhill and not peddle..lol


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When Blue has rentals for lift-served I'll do it.  I never liked the uphill parts...so would want to just coast downhill and not peddle..lol



The uphills will give you some mad steezy quads which will then be in prime shape for out running the Blue patrol in primo tuck position!! 

One thing I found out last night is that powder face shots are definately better than mud face shots!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2009)

Marc said:


> Congrats, Dr. Jeff.  If you want any beta on any of the trails around NE CT or S - Central Mass, let me know.  I've been riding around here for about 12 years now.



Marc,  I'll guarentee that I'll be picking your brain for some insight as to trails in NE CT!  Thanks


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Another sucker...
> 
> Enjoy Jeff!



I figure Root that pretty soon, I'll be loading the Orion, using the cooktime for a MTB ride, and then arriving back home just in time for some GREAT refueling food for the belly and some serious rehydrating with some Blackbeary Wheats!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I figure Root that pretty soon, I'll be loading the Orion, using the cooktime for a MTB ride, and then arriving back home just in time for some GREAT refueling food for the belly and some serious rehydrating with some Blackbeary Wheats!


Sounds like you just figured out the meaning of life (in the summer, of course) .


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I figure Root that pretty soon, I'll be loading the Orion, using the cooktime for a MTB ride, and then arriving back home just in time for some GREAT refueling food for the belly and some serious rehydrating with some Blackbeary Wheats!



add a couple of friends to that and it sounds like a perfect day to me.


----------



## marcski (Jul 23, 2009)

Call me stupid, call me lame, call me old...

but what the hell does RAW stand for??


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 23, 2009)

marcski said:


> Call me stupid, call me lame, call me old...
> 
> but what the hell does RAW stand for??



Ride After Work

lame.... ;-)


----------



## marcski (Jul 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Ride After Work
> 
> lame.... ;-)




There you go....I ride before work!!!  I need to work out early in the day.


----------



## jarrodski (Jul 23, 2009)

you're checking account will never be the same....  now you have two expensive activities that consume you. 

espeically at the beginning, mtb is really expensive.  watch your shifting, as for some reason chains explode and derailers fall off... i felt like i was 12 years old, about to cry, because my bike kept breaking down.  another thing that cost me a lot of money was tubes... watch that rear wheel... 

enjoy!  see you on the trail


----------



## madman (Jul 24, 2009)

DrJeff if you want a guide for Mansfield Hollow or Goodwin let me know. Both are fairly easy single trac with a variety of loops to customize the ride.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2009)

madman said:


> DrJeff if you want a guide for Mansfield Hollow or Goodwin let me know. Both are fairly easy single trac with a variety of loops to customize the ride.



Thanks, I'll keep that offer in mind!


----------



## Paul (Jul 24, 2009)

marcski said:


> Call me stupid, call me lame, call me old...
> 
> but what the hell does RAW stand for??



You are stupid, lame and old. That being said, it took me about 6 months to get that answer.


And Jeffe, I'm not too far away and have a few areas we can hit.


----------



## marcski (Jul 24, 2009)

Paul said:


> You are stupid, lame and old. That being said, it took me about 6 months to get that answer.



Thanks for the vote of confidence, Paul.  I mean I had this impression that you guys were heading into the woods on your mtn bikes and then throwing them down once in the woods and doing some bodyslams and clotheslines.  :lol::lol:


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2009)

marcski said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence, Paul.  I mean I had this impression that you guys were heading into the woods on your mtn bikes and then throwing them down once in the woods and doing some bodyslams and clotheslines.  :lol::lol:


Maybe at Tyler Mill.


----------



## Paul (Jul 24, 2009)

marcski said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence, Paul.  I mean I had this impression that you guys were heading into the woods on your mtn bikes and then throwing them down once in the woods and doing some bodyslams and clotheslines.  :lol::lol:



Interestingly enough, I had that same mental image. ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm glad the biking bug caught on Jeff.  Sounds like the new bike must be working out pretty nicely for you.


----------

